
Poetic masterpiece of Claude Shannon, published for the first time - adambyrtek
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=poetic-masterpiece-of-claude-shanno-2011-03-28
======
logjam
Wonderful.

Here's a personal recollection of Claude Shannon I always enjoyed:

<https://www2.bc.edu/~lewbel/Shannon.html>

And here's his classic paper (PDF):

[http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/ms/what/shannonday/shannon1948.pd...](http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/ms/what/shannonday/shannon1948.pdf)

